# Making Dayton/Huffman Decals



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2013)

So tonight I'm trying my hand at making some waterslide decals. My big tank Twin Flex needed a little decoration and I need the seat tube decals for my '37 Super Streamlline. The '40 has a different seat tube decal which I may try to make as well. If I can get the quality where I want it I may try to sell a few of these. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 23, 2013)

if you come up with some for sale put me on the list


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2013)

*Latest Attempts*

Here are some pics of the decals I made off my ALPS printer. I like these a lot better than the ink jet ones. Next I'm working on the silver  with black outline "Dayton" decal for the downtube on my Super Streamline (which might get paint tomorrow!). V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 25, 2013)

*Dayton Downtube*

Here is the first run of the downtube decals but I got a slight mis-registration on this sheet so gonna do this one over. Next up will be some "Twin-Flex Cushioned". V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2019)

Shawn, trying to message you here but I guess I'm blocked from your profile?
No way to send a PM

Did you ever reproduce Twin Flex Bowtie decals?  I could use one


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 8, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Shawn, trying to message you here but I guess I'm blocked from your profile?
> No way to send a PM
> 
> Did you ever reproduce Twin Flex Bowtie decals?  I could use one




Shawn has referred me to @Gus in the past.  He has all the decals you will need for your Twin Flex.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dayton-twinn-flex-decal-question.139172/#post-928495


----------

